# John MacArthur - Chosen By God



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2006)

On Grace to You, John MacArthur is revisiting his series "Chosen by God." They are a good intro to election, and they have been very influential to me, especially in my younger days.

4 lectures divided into 8 broadcasts. Check them out!

http://gty.org/broadcast.php


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree. MacArthur is very good with this doctrine and was very helpful to me in my early years.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 9, 2006)

We need a flame smilie!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I think Jeff Bartel is a flaming Arminian.



Hey, its his choice!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 10, 2006)

I dont have free will - nor a choice


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was predestined to read this thread.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I think Jeff Bartel is a flaming Arminian.


 Where's the Arminius smilie ? 

Maybe it can be (as we say in logic): 

~


----------



## ajrock2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

If anyone is still looking for this great series, it can be found at 

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/Grace_to_You/archives.asp?cp=2

You can download the mp3 files for free, get them while they are still there!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 13, 2006)

ajrock2000 said:


> If anyone is still looking for this great series, it can be found at
> 
> http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/Grace_to_You/archives.asp?cp=2
> 
> You can download the mp3 files for free, get them while they are still there!



Asa,
Click on the link at the bottom of my post for signature requirements.

Thanks.


----------



## ajrock2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Asa,
> Click on the link at the bottom of my post for signature requirements.
> 
> Thanks.



Done.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2006)

ajrock2000 said:


> Done.



Not quite Asa. Go to your Contol Panel and click Edit Signature. Make sure your signature looks like one of the examples in the Signature Requirements FAQ that Scott links to. Right now, no signature is displayed in your posts. When you create a signature we will see one.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Nov 14, 2006)

I would echo most of the things mentioned on this thread regarding MacArthur-- very solid teaching, helpful in early years of reformed doctrinal learning. He is very good at handling this topic, and, I would add, most topics. 

I understand that he is a little AWOL on other stuff (covenantal?, dispensational?), however, but I have not listened to enough of him to discern exactly where. Any thoughts?

I would be VERY hard-pressed to select another accessable, modern-day reformed theologian who I would recommend ABOVE MacArthur, though...

If you had to introduce someone to reformed theology, what MODERN DAY theologian would you recommend?


----------



## reformedman (Nov 14, 2006)

> If you had to introduce someone to reformed theology, what MODERN DAY theologian would you recommend?



James R. White
A.N. Martin


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 7, 2006)

To add to MacArthur I would say RC Sproul & John Piper.


----------

